

Swiftype Explains Their Cloud Stack - 100k
http://blog.leanstack.io/swiftype-explains-their-cloud-stack/

======
emptee
I keep seeing Sentry for exception tracking pop up all over the place these
days. I'm using Airbrake now and the experience has been so-so (my main
complaint is the slow interface). Is it worth the switch?

~~~
anderspetersson
Sentry is great, and it's open-source. So you could run your own instance of
it.

------
nasalgoat
How is this a stack? It's a collection of third party providers.

------
anderspetersson
Pingdom should probably not be in "Group Chat" category.

~~~
100k
Nor New Relic in the "Email Marketing" category...

